# gravel driveway?



## trappintees (Jul 12, 2005)

Anybody ever install there own? Any tips or websites with info?
Thanks


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I have had several installed for clients. Depending on your soil, a 6 inch base of sand and then a 4-6 inch layer of road gravel does a real nice job. Most of the time I have 8" of the base material removed and then the two layers I stated are put in which leaves the top of the driveway at least 4" above original grade. If you have very wet soil, more sand might be needed as a base. If you have pure sand, scrap the grass off, put in about 8" of gravel. Rick


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

res said:


> I have had several installed for clients. Depending on your soil, a 6 inch base of sand and then a 4-6 inch layer of road gravel does a real nice job. Most of the time I have 8" of the base material removed and then the two layers I stated are put in which leaves the top of the driveway at least 4" above original grade. If you have very wet soil, more sand might be needed as a base. If you have pure sand, scrap the grass off, put in about 8" of gravel. Rick


At 4" deep, how many sq.ft will a yard of gravel cover?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Scrap off the top soil at least 6 inches, then lay down 2 inches of 3x3 gravel. This stuff is big gravel. It makes a great foundation. Then on top of that go with county mix 21A this is what they put on the shoulders of the roads. Also what they use on dirt roads. At least around me. 

Once that 21A packs down your driveway way is as solid as cement.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> At 4" deep, how many sq.ft will a yard of gravel cover?


 
depends on what size rock you go with.


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

i don't have any experience on it


----------



## trappintees (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Is the 3X3 fist sized rocks? That sounds familiar with what I have read so far. Probably a better option than sand, as the area is pretty wet?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

trappintees said:


> Thanks for the replies. Is the 3X3 fist sized rocks? That sounds familiar with what I have read so far. Probably a better option than sand, as the area is pretty wet?


 
3x3 can be compared to a fist I guess.


What I did is in the low wet spot I had in my driveway is I built it up with 3x3 5 tons worth, then I put down another 15 tons of 21A.


----------



## trappintees (Jul 12, 2005)

would that 3X3 be the same as crushed concrete, or 22A? Sand and gravel companys I talked to here say they never heard of 3X3 or #3?
They said most use 22a or crushed concrete which is slightly bigger for driveway bases.
Thanks again for the help


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

trappintees said:


> would that 3X3 be the same as crushed concrete, or 22A? Sand and gravel companys I talked to here say they never heard of 3X3 or #3?
> They said most use 22a or crushed concrete which is slightly bigger for driveway bases.
> Thanks again for the help


 
I am sorry ask them about #33 or #34 gravel. That is the size you are wanting for your base.


----------



## DDay (Jun 18, 2008)

I would suggest CA6 white which has alot of lime to it and gets very, very hard.


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

should one use a mesh or plactic for weed's and stuff like that? in between the sand and gravel.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

WHITE CLOUD said:


> should one use a mesh or plactic for weed's and stuff like that? in between the sand and gravel.


 
I wouldn't worry about weeds. Because your going to remove the topsoil anyways. If weeds start to grow though the gravel just get some roundup.


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> At 4" deep, how many sq.ft will a yard of gravel cover?


A yard of gravel, sand, etc is supposed to be the same as filling a box that is 36" long, 36" wide, and 36" deep. 3' by 3' covers 9 square feet. In the 36" (3') height, there are 9 4" layers. So 9 square feet (from the 3'x3') multiplied by 9 layers will equal 81 square feet 4 inches thick. A ten yard dump will cover about 810 square feet. Remember, add a bit of extra for any deep spots, etc. Rick


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> 3x3 can be compared to a fist I guess.
> 
> 
> What I did is in the low wet spot I had in my driveway is I built it up with 3x3 5 tons worth, then I put down another 15 tons of 21A.


I do agree that if you have a low spot that has a lot of wet to it, stone is better then sand. Crushed stone will also work but I assume it is more expensive. I have used large beds of crushed stone in high water areas to provide a base for footings so that the footing was above water and I did not have to pump a swamp down to get the footings to dry. Not sure what bigcountrysg did to settle his stone but it helps a bit if the dump truck driver would drive over then stone a few times for you and pack them some. Let them know how thick a layer you want of the material and most drivers if they have been doing it for a while can set their gates with a chain and lay a pretty even layer for you and save you quite a bit of material moving if you do not have access to a dozer or other form of equipment. Rick


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Res I drive a 2002 F-250 Crew Cab 4x4 Powerstroke diesel. I first used my yard roller pulled by my lawn tractor. Then I drove repeatedly over and over the gravel until it was packed down. Then using the garden hose I wet it back down and drove over it repeatedly again with the truck. Now my driveway is as hard as concrete. 

I usually get my nieghbor to bring me gravel. But he just drops it in a big pile. Usually he will come back with his kubota to level it out for me.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I had a crushed ashphalt installed last year year. Would be nice if actually included some asphalt. Does anyone have a crushed ashphalt driveway?
As it turns out my driveway today is mostly just gravel. I think I may have gotten ripped off. Anyone have this type of driveway? $1300?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Westlakedrive said:


> I had a crushed ashphalt installed last year year. Would be nice if actually included some asphalt. Does anyone have a crushed ashphalt driveway?
> As it turns out my driveway today is mostly just gravel. I think I may have gotten ripped off. Anyone have this type of driveway? $1300?


 
I want some of that. If you get it early in the summer. Come the end of the summer it is almost all back in one piece. My buddy has his driveway done in it. The county actually dropped it in his driveway for him when they repaved the road. Said they don't get much money for it at the recycler and it was cheaper to drop it in his driveway then haul it away.


----------



## Millersburger (Nov 7, 2007)

I just put in a driveway, did the base last year,,,, fill and rock ...

Put a top layer of crushed limestone, they call it "driveway mix"....

Has some clay mixed in with crushed limestone.... after a week and
a rain its like cement.... $14.00 per yard for the limestone....


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

res said:


> A yard of gravel, sand, etc is supposed to be the same as filling a box that is 36" long, 36" wide, and 36" deep. 3' by 3' covers 9 square feet. In the 36" (3') height, there are 9 4" layers. So 9 square feet (from the 3'x3') multiplied by 9 layers will equal 81 square feet 4 inches thick. A ten yard dump will cover about 810 square feet. Remember, add a bit of extra for any deep spots, etc. Rick


Actually a cubic yard will only cover about 60 sq ft. Reason being, when you laod and haul a yard of gravel/sand, etc. it "swells" by 25% +/-. When you put it back in place, it needs to be compacted, so you do'nt get the 81 sft. like you think you should. Life of an excavating contractor, haul "swelled" yards and paid for "compacted in place" yards.
You will pay for "swelled" yards", but want compacted yards on the ground. 

22A is the type of gravel that is typically used under asphalt. 23A is probably what you want for a gravel drive. The difference between the two is, 23A has a little more clay (wash) in it than 22A, therefore it bonds together better and makes for a harder surface. 

Have never heard of #33 or #34. Those may not be terms a gravel pit is familar with, unless it is some local mix for a specific use 

May want to consider recycled asphalt (RAP) also. It makes an extremely durable top. So durable that in the future it may mend back together and almost become asphalt again. 

I would talk to an excavating contractor or the yard where you are buying your gravel from about the base material. Without knowing what you have for subsoils, it's hard to give any advice. If it is wet a lot like you say, you might want to put some filter cloth down under the base material. I would not skimp on the base material and filter cloth, if it is recommended, as the base is the most importnat part of your driveway.


----------



## trappintees (Jul 12, 2005)

I used crushed concrete for the base, I think its the same as what was called 3x3 or #3, yard here also called it 1x3. I put 21AA on top. That was just the end of the driveway where it meets the road, we also had to put in a culvert tube. The rest of the driveway we were planning to dig a pond and use that dirt as the base, as the driveway is going to be around 1000ft long. Thanks for the help. Anyone ever dug a pond?


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

bucko12pt said:


> Actually a cubic yard will only cover about 60 sq ft. Reason being, when you laod and haul a yard of gravel/sand, etc. it "swells" by 25% +/-. When you put it back in place, it needs to be compacted, so you do'nt get the 81 sft. like you think you should. Life of an excavating contractor, haul "swelled" yards and paid for "compacted in place" yards.
> You will pay for "swelled" yards", but want compacted yards on the ground.
> 
> 22A is the type of gravel that is typically used under asphalt. 23A is probably what you want for a gravel drive. The difference between the two is, 23A has a little more clay (wash) in it than 22A, therefore it bonds together better and makes for a harder surface.
> ...


Yup, knew that and it flat flew the brain. Thanks for the reminder. I think sand is 1/3 for compaction if I remember correctly as well. Good catch. Rick


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Res I drive a 2002 F-250 Crew Cab 4x4 Powerstroke diesel. I first used my yard roller pulled by my lawn tractor. Then I drove repeatedly over and over the gravel until it was packed down. Then using the garden hose I wet it back down and drove over it repeatedly again with the truck. Now my driveway is as hard as concrete.
> 
> I usually get my nieghbor to bring me gravel. But he just drops it in a big pile. Usually he will come back with his kubota to level it out for me.


:lol: I have done similar things to get it packed. A couple of the drives, the dump guy was quite nice and gave me the head start by doing a couple of passes up and down. The dual wheels do a nice job. I did a 100 yrd drive with a bobcat. It was a pain but the rent for the bobcat was free and I only had to put in the fuel. For the extra couple of hours and the fun I had driving that thing, it was well worth it. Packed that drive by putting the bucket down flat, lifting the front wheels off the ground and backing up dragging the bucket. :lol: Worked like a charm and I had a riot doing it. Rick


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

The best way to build your driveway depends on what is available in your area at a reasonable cost. 

In Chicago I can get 4" concrete cheap and it's a great base. Sand is expensive.

I built a a 1000' driveway in South haven last year. I tilled the soil to loosen it then removed it with a box blade. I put down 6" of sand a $5 per yard then 12' geotextile fabric (Jensen Bridge in GR will deliver). Then 6" of crushed concrete at $14. I did use 3" concrete in one low area where I put two tubes. I think it was $16. 

This is mostly on clay and most is low. Without the fabric the high water table will pump fine particles into the sand bed and the gravel will then sink into it.


----------

